# Genoa pearl of Italy



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Starting from piazza De Ferrari, heart of Genoa:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Palazzo San Giorgio:










(From Flickr)


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Genoa at dusk:










(Thanking Flickr again)


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Genoa by night. You can see Lanterna, Genoa's lighthouse.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

A my picture in Boccadasse, fisherman's village in Genoa:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Boccadasse arriving from Corso Italia (Albaro):


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Porta Soprana:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Genova Nervi:


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

oh my god :drool:

this is the Italy that people all over the world have dreams about


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

The old port:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

At Porto Antico (Old Harbour) you can see:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Genoa is on the hills so you can visit Genoa by:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Or by a romantic train:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

But be careful, walking you can see a house like this:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Or a castle like this above Genoa:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

That you can reach using this strange lift that runs for an half in a horizantal way before going in vertival way.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Last pic for tonight:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Highrises in San Benigno District.










Mall, multiplex and railways at Fiumara










San Pier d'Arena Basin










"Matitone" or Big Pencil, landmark of San Benigno District.










Dawn upon the historical centre of Genoa.










Corte Lambruschini Tower, so 80s.


----------



## Niceforo (Jul 19, 2009)

^^^^
:applause:
Can you post some pics of the beautiful ancient harbour?


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful city with a great history. I like its natural setting, the builidnings, the harbor...


----------



## Carletto (Dec 20, 2004)

Some pics I took in October (from my Flickr account)


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Please Carletto resize the pics to 1024 X (say) 600/700.

More. Thanks to tohr for retrieving and collecting these pix.

Nightascape of Northern Alley.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/almilan/483045629/

The village of Boccadasse. A chip of Cinque terre landscape in the very heart of a 1-milion city. The argentinian Boca Juniors football Club borrows its name from this little hamlet.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucagargano/3085391560/

Maritime alps, Savona and Vado (look at the power station with 2 chimneys), west side Riviera from the Lanterna.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidosky/345942327/

The Lanterna or Lighthouse (13th to 15th centures) is the symbol of Genoa.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arielarts/2244868298/










Genoa is the most important cruise harbour of the Mediterranean. 










Porto Antico Bay or the Ancient Harbour.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauboi/2837205924/

Slate roofs: a landmark of the historical center. From the slate quarry of Lavagna, a town 40 km eastwards. Thus "lavagna" (or ardesia) stands for slate in italian language 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2644748599/

We were running out of cloth flags.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicoletta85/3609766719/

Cloudy twilight.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noisysound/3040537495/


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Renzo Piano's Bubble (Biosphere greenhouse) at Porto Antico*

Dockside waterfront. Porto Antico was restored and redesigned by Renzo Piano for Genoa 1992 International Exhibition. The bubble was added in 2001.










In the distance: the Bigo (genoese-fashioned Crane) and the Sheltered Terrace, a venue for concerts and rallies. Structures by Renzo Piano.










Ianua Coeli










Bubble and Bigo (Crane)


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Genoa's cathedral:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Piazza Caricamento:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Genoa, la commenda di Pre:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

A tipical narrow street called Carrugio:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Genoa Ponte monumentale:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*From Boccadasse to Sant'Ilario, the flavour of Riviera INSIDE Genova*

Sturla Quarto and Quinto districts.










I must confess I'm a bit fed off of *Boccadasse*.





































Sometimes it snows in Genoa (January 26th 2006)










*Vernazzola* hamlet (*Sturla*)- nightscape










Vernazzola by day










Tricolore and Genoese Flag (St. George's Cross).

Gothic revival Villa. *Quarto* district.










Don't drive fast. Take a look at the sea D)



















The parrish church of *Quinto* and a bathing resort. Quinto al Mare (Fifth mile by the sea) remained an independent municipality until 1920s, just like Sturla and Nervi.










Everyday scene in Quinto.










Moody landscape.










Tricolore and Flag of Genoa (St. George's Cross)










*Nervi *Harbour.










Nervi in Summer.










Nervi in Winter. Little changes.










Those were the days in Nervi. Little changed since.











Baroque Villa by the sea (Nervi)










The cliffs of Nervi Promenade.




























Winter day in a park in Nervi.










*Sant'Ilario*, on the slopes above Nervi. A neighborhood for rich-and-famous.




























Ligurian belfries are so distinctive (Sant'Ilario curch)


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Chapeu Vittorio.

Just a question. Are you sure the home in your pic is Renzo Piano's home? He lives in Vesima, district completely opposite than San Ilario, district in which lives Beppe Grillo.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Vernazzola (Sturla) district:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Vernazzola by day:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Vernazzola again:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

View of Genoa froma Castelletto:


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

I love Genova! I think it's my favourite city in Italy!

Great photos! Thanks


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Mr.Underground said:


> Chapeu Vittorio.
> 
> Just a question. Are you sure the home in your pic is Renzo Piano's home? He lives in Vesima, district completely opposite than San Ilario, district in which lives Beppe Grillo.


You're right.


----------



## Carletto (Dec 20, 2004)

Genova is my hometown and I have tons of pictures. Unfortunately now I don't live there and most of my pics are on the computer I left in Genova.
Here are some other pics I have on Flickr.

Porta Soprana, medieval gate to the old town









St.Andrew's cloister, by Porta Soprana (it was moved there)









Various pics from the "caruggi" (1 r and 2 g, please! )




































St.Donato romanic church in the old town









Palace of the Province of Genova (Palazzo Doria Spinola) - UNESCO World Heritage









St.Lawrence Cathedral









Assumption of the Virgin Mary basilica as seen from Campopisano









Piazza de Ferrari, the heart of Genova









Our flag, St.George's flag









Our Poet, Fabrizio de Andrè









Galleria Mazzini









other "caruggi"









Vico Basadonne









Vico Scurreria la Vecchia









Vico Scurreria la Vecchia









Vico Campanile delle Vigne









Via di Sottoripa









Naval repairs









Porta Siberia









Porto Antico


















Chiesa Nostra Signora delle Vigne


----------



## Carletto (Dec 20, 2004)

Piazza delle Cinque Lampadi









Via di Canneto il Curto corner with Via dei Conservatori del Mare









Piazza Fossatello









Vico del Campo









Truogoli di Santa Brigida


















"Ethnic Genova", Piazza Sant'Elena









Via di Sottoripa









Palazzo San Giorgio (seen from Sottoripa)









Vico delle Compere









St. Lawrence Cathedral









Palazzo Tobia Pallavicini, Via Garibaldi (UNESCO World Heritage)



























Via Garibaldi (UNESCO World Heritage)


















Vico delle Vigne









Oratorio di San Filippo Neri, Via Lomellini









Salita di San Bernardino (al Carmine)









Garibaldi in Piazza De Ferrari









the former stock exchange building, Piazza de Ferrari









St. John's celebration, Piazza Caricamento


















St. Lawrence Cathedral (inside)









Piazza San Lorenzo


















Palazzo Ducale with the flag of Genova


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice pics of Genoa :cheers:


----------

